

Why BitCoin Will Die: it has all the same problems as L$ - tmktmk
http://capitalism2.org/blog/?p=41#more-41

======
iwwr
So what part of that analysis applies to Bitcoin?

~~~
tmktmk
Easy to put money into the currency, nigh high impossible to get it out.

------
grondilu
As Linden Dollar? Really!?

